# Michigan club hosts Ken Schramm!



## BigDaddyDS (Aug 28, 2007)

The Seven Ponds Beekeeping Club in Dryden, Michigan, is hosting world renowned mead-maker and author Ken Schramm!

His talk will be on Tuesday, October 26th at 7:30pm. There will be a honey tasting and social gathering immediately before his presentation, which will start at 6:30pm. 

Ken's talk will be "Beyond the Basics". If you're a mead-maker, or have grasped the basic idea behind mead-making (honey, water, yeast), then this event is for you! Equipment suggestions, additives, and yeast nutrition are some of the topics that will be covered.

Seven Ponds Beekeeping Club meets at Seven Ponds Nature Center and is located at 3854 Crawford Rd., Dryden, MI 48428, west of Lake George Rd. Admission is FREE, although a donation/participation in the drawing is appreciated.


----------



## BigDaddyDS (Aug 28, 2007)

Shameless bump.


----------

